# FS: 2001 Audi A6 2.7T Quattro 6spd $11950 in MN



## kaisenls1 (Sep 28, 2005)

See posting in classifieds: http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=2312985
*2001 Audi A6 2.7T Quattro - $11950*
VERY HARD TO FIND 6 SPEED
Black with Black leather
Premium package (memory driver/pass, Xenon, steering controls, BOSE, moonroof, etc)
Cold weather package (heated seats Front _and_ Rear, ski sack)
Same drivetrain as a 2001 S4, but wrapped in a smoother, nicer A6 package.
This is a late-build 2001, so it has ESP stability control, upgraded oil return lines, double-DIN BOSE CD/Cass, etc.
Currently has 102K freeway miles. Mobil1 0W40 since new. Much newer including clutch, front axles, front brakes, Michelins.
Has normal road rash, a couple dings, couple light scratches .... but I'm a perfectionist. Paint is in excellent shape, Zaino maintained. Everything works, but many lines in center display are intermittent (very common). No oil leaks. Runs smooth, turbos work perfect, 25mpg.
Also have factory 17x8 4.2 Sport 5-spoke forged alloys (polished parabola) on 255/40WR17 ContiSports (75%). They fit perfect and do not rub. THESE ARE NOT INCLUDED AT $11950 -- they are available separately for $1200 additional.
NADA blue-book retail: $18000, trade: $14925 (check out http://www.nadaguides.com). Kelley Blue Book Private Party: $14685 (www.kbb.com)
Warranty until 135K miles, transferable (was $2500+).
Please call or email with any questions or to request pictures:
Eric
[email protected]
(763) 412-7186


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: FS: 2001 Audi A6 2.7T Quattro 6spd $11950 in MN (kaisenls1)*

where are the pictures?


----------



## kaisenls1 (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: FS: 2001 Audi A6 2.7T Quattro 6spd $11950 in MN (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

Sorry, I don't know how to post a picture here. I'll try to post them somewhere so I can link them. Email for pictures until then.
Thanks,
E


----------



## whostolesilence (Sep 4, 2005)

send me an email at 
[email protected]
i think my bank would be happy to let me trade "up" to your car, and i think i have a buyer for mine.


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (whostolesilence)*

Yours is for sale? Do you care to post an ad here? I might be interested...


----------



## kaisenls1 (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

You have mail with pictures
E


----------



## kaisenls1 (Sep 28, 2005)

All emails and pics sent
Thanks,
E


----------



## whostolesilence (Sep 4, 2005)

i'm not doing a good job getting organized to get mine out of here.
is it in autotrader and the like as well?


----------



## kaisenls1 (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: (whostolesilence)*

No, the car is listed only on Fourtitude
Someone (from Fourtitude) wants to see the car Wed night and claims to be very serious. We'll see how that goes.
Thanks for all the interest!
E


----------



## LoeA4 (Jun 5, 2005)

I sent you an email







Any evening this week will work with me, but the sooner the better.


----------



## kaisenls1 (Sep 28, 2005)

*Pics*









































Let me know if you need other pictures
E


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

pic not working, price seems fair, gl with the sale.


----------



## kaisenls1 (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: (alpina5)*

Am I the only one that can see the pics? Sorry!
Here is a link to the photo album:
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/...gFkro
E


----------



## kaisenls1 (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: (kaisenls1)*


----------



## kaisenls1 (Sep 28, 2005)

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/...gFkro
Lots of new photos
E


----------

